# Throttle Body Problem



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

I think i have figured that the throttle body is the prob. i can plug the maf in and disconnect the intake tube from the throttle body and it will idle fine but then once i put the intake tube onto the throttle body, it stalls. Does this mean the throttle body is bad??????


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> I think i have figured that the throttle body is the prob. i can plug the maf in and disconnect the intake tube from the throttle body and it will idle fine but then once i put the intake tube onto the throttle body, it stalls. Does this mean the throttle body is bad??????


really hard to say the tb itself is bad... it pretty much just allows air to go past it. have you checked the throttle position sensor yet?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i did try to get reading off it from those instructions you sent me but the resistance would go up then go back to 0.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

so do you think that its the TPS. would it do that? would it make the car die once i put the intake tube up to the throttle body?


----------



## Cooperman (May 18, 2005)

Did you check the ground on the MAF? Mine seems to wander all over the place which I'm thinking is the cause of my problems. Check it with the ignition off AND the ignition on.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

Cooperman said:


> Did you check the ground on the MAF? Mine seems to wander all over the place which I'm thinking is the cause of my problems. Check it with the ignition off AND the ignition on.



yeah i have. i went and bought a TPS earlier and ima put it on I hope 2day. but ill post and let everyone know if it fixed my problem.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

ok i just put on the TPS and tried to start it and it still dies but its way diff, it backfired 2 times and now its throwing a MAFS code.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You said what the problem was in your first post when you removed the MAF sensor from the intake path. Try unplugging it and the same should happen where it will run smoother. Try to find a good MAF and that should fix your problem...

Troy


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

im going to buy a MAFS saturday. i hope that is the problem i wanna drive my car so bad.

and now when i unplugg the MAF it wont even start.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

To test the MAF fold back the rubber on the connector and measure terminal 1 (on the right side) with the positive end of the voltmeter and the negative grounded. With ignition "ON" it should read ~0.2v and with the engine at normal operating temperature it should read ~0.85v - 1.35v at idle. If it doesn't test good then remove the Mass Air Flow and check the hot film resistor on the top of the inside for dirt or damage.

Troy


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

but i cant warm it up because it wont run and it wont idle either so there really is no way to test the MAF. i know its getting power. so should i just buy the new 1 then if it dont work take it back?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the voltage in the on position and then inspect the Hot Film Resistor as I previously advised. Did you check for battery voltage on pin "B" after pulling the connector off? The connector is shown as you look at it from the front. 
____x____
(a]*[c][d)

Troy*


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i cant remember which pin it was but i know it was the larger gauge orange wire that i checked and it had voltage. i will check the film too.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i talked to a very good nissan mechanic today and he asked me what i did when it quit running and i told him intake, fuel filter and fuel pressure regulator and he said he would replace the fuel pump cuz its got over 160,000 and i could of released the backpressure and fucked up the pump. so i guess instead of replacing the MAF saturday im gonna do the fuel pump.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

ok i replaced the fuel pump and its sounds diff yet again. it wont stay running still but it tries. now ive replaced the TPS and Fuel pump how do i take the IACV and clean it? i know that phillips head is the idle adjust but mine is hard to adjust the screw is broken...


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

?????
?????


----------



## RBR (Oct 22, 2016)

I have a 2004 Nissan Sunny QG15(DE) 1497 cc and it has an electronic throttle. I would like to know where I can purchase a throttle body online.


----------



## ommynous (Aug 23, 2016)

Ya know, you probably could have just tested the fuel pressure at any autoshop, or even your front yard, for a lot less than just throwing parts on this car.

Listen to what the guys are saying. If the MAF bypass makes it run better, it's obvious the MAF has gone bad, or needs to be cleaned. You can try either or, since it seems you've got a few bucks to throw on this car anyway.

In my experience, a throttle body does nothing that would kill a car. I had a Volvo S80, which are horrendous for their ETBs. They just cause the car to run like shit, I've never heard of one killing it though. Unless it was run long enough to get that bad, but you'd know it was that. For sure.

Just my opinion.


----------

